# Dressage livery - Surrey/Sussex



## SarahC324 (18 March 2018)

Hi

Im based in Reigate and looking for a new livery yard for full or part livery. Must have a minimum of a 20x60 arena (more than one arena, mirrors and an indoor arena would be a bonus), Walker, summer turn out and the ability to hack from the yard. A friendly and supportive atmosphere is also a must. Any recommendations would be great fully received. Im prepared to do a bit of travel for the right place. Thank you.


----------



## npage123 (18 March 2018)

I've seen on here that someone posted a link to 'the livery/grazing in South East' facebook page.  Hopefully you'll find a yard on there.  Good luck!

https://en-gb.facebook.com/groups/271820566187891/


----------



## Fragglerock (19 March 2018)

Oldencraig would probably have the arena's you need but not sure on turnout and I would think hacking not good.  Four Elms Livery - not sure of facilities but I know they do a lot of dressage there and hacking would be better as they are near Toll Rides.


----------



## Pumpkinbum (19 March 2018)

Try Highways Livery in Reigate. They may have a space. It's a lovley yard, great hacking and liveries. Everyone supports each other. 
My girl wants for nothing there.


----------



## Bradsmum (20 March 2018)

Littleton Manor Equestrian would have everything on your list.


----------



## SarahC324 (21 March 2018)

Pumpkinbum said:



			Try Highways Livery in Reigate. They may have a space. It's a lovley yard, great hacking and liveries. Everyone supports each other. 
My girl wants for nothing there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, do you have any contact details for them, I cant find them online.


----------



## SarahC324 (21 March 2018)

Thanks everyone. Littleton is probably a bit too busy for us, and there&#8217;s no hacking from oldencraig unfortunately. The search continues


----------



## Pumpkinbum (21 March 2018)

Number is 01737 642400. 
Mandy is lovley.


----------



## Pumpkinbum (21 March 2018)

01737 642400.
Mandy is lovley and the yard is so supportive.


----------

